

Adventures with IMAP: building for third party APIs - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/groundhogday/blob/master/blog_post.md

======
cmer
Check out context.io, it solves most if not allIMAP problems when building on
top of email.

Disclaimer: I'm an advisor.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
Unfortunately IMAP is a pretty core part of our infrastructure. Taking a peek
at context.io's pricing: we'd fall comfortably in the $30,000 a month range,
and wouldn't have all of the realtime processing functionality that we need.

